
PostgreSQL: Zedstore – compressed in-core columnar storage - mpweiher
https://www.postgresql.org/message-id/CALfoeiuF-m5jg51mJUPm5GN8u396o5sA2AF5N97vTRAEDYac7w%40mail.gmail.com
======
jfbaro
That's fantastic!

